# High rated premiums you dont like....



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

What are some of the highly spoken about cigars here that you personally think stink? :tg 

True story, a few weeks ago me and my girlfriend were leaving the cigar shop, after just purchasing an Onyx belicoso, which I had at the time, never tried before, and I could have sworn i smelled dog shit. When we got home we both triple checked our shoes, nothing. Still.. the smell lingered, it was driving me crazy, but I eventually ignored it and decided to go smoke the Onyx. Pulled this thing out of the wrapper and EWWWW u Found that smell..

Is it just me or do these things just smell god awful.. Puffed on it for 5 mins and had to throw it out. Just did not settle with me, went to the store the next day, and they ALL smell like that. So anyways ya.. :ms


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

I have had many cigars that smell like "the barn". A smell that reminds me of the days I was around horses. To me it's a great smell, but it does indicate that the tobacco maybe green and the cigar should be aged. It will disipate with time and most of these smoked great after that.

The Onyx Reserve Bellicoso is one of my favorites, give em another try.

That being said I think the Onyx Vintage 97 Black Prince (all five) were the worst cigars I have smoked in a couple of years. :tg They didn't smell like manure they just tasted like it.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't convince myself that the Rocky Patel Vintage line is good. Tried 6 of em, couldn't finish a single one.



PaulHag said:


> What are some of the highly spoken about cigars here that you personally think stink? :tg
> 
> True story, a few weeks ago me and my girlfriend were leaving the cigar shop, after just purchasing an Onyx belicoso, which I had at the time, never tried before, and I could have sworn i smelled dog shit. When we got home we both triple checked our shoes, nothing. Still.. the smell lingered, it was driving me crazy, but I eventually ignored it and decided to go smoke the Onyx. Pulled this thing out of the wrapper and EWWWW u Found that smell..
> 
> Is it just me or do these things just smell god awful.. Puffed on it for 5 mins and had to throw it out. Just did not settle with me, went to the store the next day, and they ALL smell like that. So anyways ya.. :ms


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

magno said:


> I can't convince myself that the Rocky Patel Vintage line is good. Tried 6 of em, couldn't finish a single one.


i agree. i was given one at a herf, took it home to sit for a week... lit it up, my neighbor looked at me and says, "that bad?" i told him i'd give it an inch... that's all it lasted.

another cigar a lot of people refer to others: don diego reserve. that has to be the worst cigar i've ever had.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I haven't been able to look at a Don Diego without laughing since I met Myriam Gonzalez at a "Playboy by Don Diego" promotional event.

But man, she puts Uniputt to shame



IHT said:


> i agree. i was given one at a herf, took it home to sit for a week... lit it up, my neighbor looked at me and says, "that bad?" i told him i'd give it an inch... that's all it lasted.
> 
> another cigar a lot of people refer to others: don diego reserve. that has to be the worst cigar i've ever had.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

OpusX.
AF Anejo.
u :BS :fu 

The rest of the AF lines, I'm all for.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Perdomo


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

My worst experience so far has been the Oliva "O" Maduro. 2 bad burns in a row and the taste was just not there for me.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

DsrtDog said:


> My worst experience so far has been the Oliva "O" Maduro. 2 bad burns in a row and the taste was just not there for me.


You can send those to me, I love them. A cigar that I have had bad luck with is the Excalibur line by HDM. I have only had 3 of them, but they didnt do it for me. I want to give them another shot though because I have heard so many good things.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> A cigar that I have had bad luck with is the Excalibur line by HDM. I have only had 3 of them, but they didnt do it for me.


Thanks Hiker, based on reviews I keep trying em but hate every one. Overated and overpriced. :w u


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Perdomo Edicion de Silvo.

Not horrible but not a whole lot of flavor and certainlly not worth the big $$ they get for these.

I USED to have Opux X and Añejo in this category but after giving both of those a few more tries, I love these babies!!!


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> You can send those to me, I love them. A cigar that I have had bad luck with is the Excalibur line by HDM. I have only had 3 of them, but they didnt do it for me. I want to give them another shot though because I have heard so many good things.


I love the Excalibur line. So you can pass them over tyo me 

Now I am not to fond of the Gurkha cigars the K. Honsotia gold and signitures are outstanding but I just dont like the Gurkha higly over rated in my opinion.


----------



## DsrtDog (Jan 25, 2005)

Based on the fairly diverse response, it looks like a "Smokes I Don't Like" *pass  * may be in order? Post reply to http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=9

Title: "Smokes I Don't Like"

Could be fun... u


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> OpusX.
> AF Anejo.
> u :BS :fu
> 
> The rest of the AF lines, I'm all for.


Mr Mo.....what's wrong with the Anejo???? Always great construction, easy draw, smooth, rich taste.....unlike the Padron 26's that have uneven burn and a harsh taste...to me anyway.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I know it's not a high $ cigar, but it's rated high everywhere you see it. Gispert. I just don't like them. First 1/4 is good, then it turns bitter and impossible to draw. I kept giving them more tries and each one is the same. I know the price is very attractive, but the Occedential Reserve, SLR, Sancho's are much better in my view.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

magno said:


> I haven't been able to look at a Don Diego without laughing since I met Myriam Gonzalez at a "Playboy by Don Diego" promotional event.
> 
> But man, she puts Uniputt to shame


That reminds me.......there's a lot of cigars that aren't bad, but I just don't get the hype & the price (some Gurkhas, Dunhill, DR RyJ's, H. Upmann, etc.), but Playboy by Don Diego is one that I just hated. A beautiful cigar, & well made, but what a pooch rocket.......bitter, papery.....


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Lets see, non ISOM Trinidads. Harsh,acrid, and tasted like dirt and manure. took 2 days to get the taste out of my mouth. Frank B


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Cigars that I don't Like. The DR Cohiba line. Great construction and great draw usually. They just tastelike you are smokeing a brown paper bag. You know the kind that the Grocery stores used to have. before plastice.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

miketafc said:


> That being said I think the Onyx Vintage 97 Black Prince (all five) were the worst cigars I have smoked in a couple of years. :tg They didn't smell like manure they just tasted like it.


No kidding, I bought these thinking that the Onyx line was trustable. What a horrible stick. Two puffs then in the trash.


----------



## CigarHoss (Jul 9, 2004)

magno said:


> I can't convince myself that the Rocky Patel Vintage line is good. Tried 6 of em, couldn't finish a single one.


I couldn't agree more. These are not impressive at all.


----------



## hungsolo (Jan 28, 2005)

I too had an Onyx beli that wasn't very good. Oh, it smelled all right, but it was bland, etc.

I'm also not a big fan of Ashtons. They just don't do it for me. Dunno why.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Don't shoot me, you asked for my opinion so here it goes. 

I don't really care for Padrons in the lower line. I like the 64's and thats about it. I know it's a really popular brand but it just doesn't do anything for me. I'd rather smoke a RyJ Bully or an Aroma de Cuba in the same size anyday.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

(909) said:


> Don't shoot me, you asked for my opinion so here it goes.


I am not shooting you 909, but I feel the same way about the RyJ Bully as you do about the Padron's. I have yet to find a domestic RyJ that I like. That also includes the highly rated Reserva Real line.

But that is why they make so many cigars; so everyone can find one they like.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Anything Perdomo.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

I agree with Mo, I haven't been impressed with the OpusX. I have only had two of them but based on my experience and their price, I probably won't ever try another one.

I also have found that the domestic Montecristo line does nothing for me. They're pricey and, in my opinion, bland. The only exception I have found is the little Afrique Lemosho. It's still pricey, but it does have a good flavor.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

G-Man said:


> I am not shooting you 909, but I feel the same way about the RyJ Bully as you do about the Padron's. I have yet to find a domestic RyJ that I like. That also includes the highly rated Reserva Real line.
> 
> But that is why they make so many cigars; so everyone can find one they like.


Excellent Point!!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I was going to start this same thread a weekago but never did..


PADRON.. people love these.. Never heard anything bad, Except from me. I have had the 3000, 3000M, and the PAM... yes the PAM and I didn't like a single one of them.. I have one more 3000M sitting around. that could be the last one ever..

The other is anything by Puros Indios.. they say the vintage ones are great.. I pithced every one I had..

Since I started my reply a few more came in.. one rgarding the padron line.. 

I just wanted to add I do not care for the RYJ lines either..


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

> CAO Brazilia Pirhana.. just not my thing, but most here love the hell out of them.
> FDO. WAY overhyped. They are just ok. I've had plenty $2 cigars that taste like $4 cigars. Oh, and the cameroon line u

Interesting to see how people differ. I noticed a couple of cigars on here that I enjoy like the NC Trinidad and the RP Vintage (even though these having been losing it lately).


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

My first venture into online cigar buying --> Perdomo Cuban Cafe. Pure dreck.


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

HDM excalibur 1066 was so far te worst cigar I have ever smoked. The wrapper fell completley off, it didn't draw good at all... didn't taste good... burned wayyy uneven.... just a bad experience. I have a couple other HDM's I am still gonna give a chance though.
-eef


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

H.Upman,burn and construction was very good,but no flavor. I had a few Monte's(domestic) very close to the same,just no flavor. Almost getting a headache drawing on it to taste something. RYJ too. Don Deigo after being in my humi over a year wasn't bad. Didn't like them at all when I first gottem...


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Ashton VSG - Thats my expensive dog rocket. I had only one, but the thing was such a terrible burn, I had to cut and relight the damn thing 3 times, after that I threw it in the garbage. I could not get it to burn to evenly no matter what I tried. It was absolutely the WORST burning cigar I've ever had. :BS


----------



## Little Dawg (Jan 18, 2005)

I just smoked my first OpusX and I was not at all impressed. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't worth the money either. I don't know if it was because I was expecting too much, but it just wasn't my thing. As for the Don Deigo Play Boy, I agree that it was very bitter. I did not like it at all.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

PaulHag said:


> What are some of the highly spoken about cigars here that you personally think stink? :tg
> 
> True story, a few weeks ago me and my girlfriend were leaving the cigar shop, after just purchasing an Onyx belicoso, which I had at the time, never tried before, and I could have sworn i smelled dog shit. When we got home we both triple checked our shoes, nothing. Still.. the smell lingered, it was driving me crazy, but I eventually ignored it and decided to go smoke the Onyx. Pulled this thing out of the wrapper and EWWWW u Found that smell..
> 
> Is it just me or do these things just smell god awful.. Puffed on it for 5 mins and had to throw it out. Just did not settle with me, went to the store the next day, and they ALL smell like that. So anyways ya.. :ms


'

I had a romeo y julietta that did the exact same thing to me. Even did a review on it... Just search keyword POO lol.

Also wasn't impressed with the CAO Brazilia line. Bought a couple of sample packs recently, i'm hoping they get better with age...

And I enjoyed the Opus X I just had recently. (shrug)


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

AVO..


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

txmatt said:


> AVO..


Funny about Avo. I smoked an Avo Churchill (reg line) & found it to be a yawningly unremarkable, & typical, light Dominican, but tried an Avo Domaine & found it to be a regular little buttspanker.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CAO Brazilia and Ghurkas gave both lines at least 3 chances, but no love from me....


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

CAO Brazilia, Ghurkas,and RyJ Vintage gave all three lines at least 3 chances, but no love from me....


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Torano Exodus 1959. It was the Robusto and it burned uneven and started unraveling. The taste was Ok while it was still smokable. I'll probably give em one more try.


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

I would have to say the Padon 64's and the VSG's. Don't get me wrong, decent smokes, but I find both to be extremely one dimensional. They burn nice, smell good, look great, but the taste in both I find flat and the VSG's even border on harsh at times.

Strictly opinion.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

txmatt said:


> AVO..[/QUOTE
> 
> For Sure....AVO....got a box if anyone wants to trade...not asking much..


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I love the diversity of taste a forum like this brings out. This just goes to show you that reading reviews about a cigar can only give you one persons thoughts and views about a stick. I know I've read reviews about smokes and thought "hey I've got to try this" and been very disappointed, or tried something that others hated and I ended up loving it.
Just remember to make your own minds up about what you like, which means you will need to taste hundreds of cigars :w , and that's not a bad thing!!!

With all the fan fair and hoopla that went on about how good the Opus X line is I just didn't like taste. Granted I've only smoked 3 out of a 5 pack (I'm letting the other 2 age to see if they get better) but for the cost of these things I can get nice Cubans or several LGC's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I wonder how many of these varied opinions come from discrepncy in samples Vs. difference in palate.. the first 59 Gold I had burned horrible and had a horrible draw. the next one I had 6 months later was fabulous. I think it dried out a bit and it made all the difference in the world. now just last weekend I had a 1916 out of one of my hummies and it seemd very dry.. It was harsh all the way through and I was very disapointed. I then realized how dry the humi really was. I assume the harshness came from it being way too dry. then of course it depends who rolled it and Ect Ect...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Agree on the Padron 64. I think it's better than the 26 but one dimensional. Exquisite burn and feel though.



Gargamel said:


> I would have to say the Padon 64's and the VSG's. Don't get me wrong, decent smokes, but I find both to be extremely one dimensional. They burn nice, smell good, look great, but the taste in both I find flat and the VSG's even border on harsh at times.
> 
> Strictly opinion.


----------



## voidone (Apr 22, 2004)

CAO Italia Pirahna
Had my first and only after a large steak meal (red wine and the works). First couple of puffs were good, but then... just plain harsh and nasty.
Maybe it needed more time in the humi, but it has kept me from trying them ever since.

CAO Gold Robusto and Don Diego Robusto
A breath of fresh air.. billows of smoke but no taste..


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

> I wonder how many of these varied opinions come from discrepncy in samples Vs. difference in palate..


I do tend to lean towards cigars that have hints of vanilla, coffee, chocolate, or that are peppery/spicey, but they also have to have that "cigar" taste as well. 

Strong earthy or manure smells/tastes, just don't work for me... I'm also not a fan of Maduro wrappers either, which, have a certain sweetness to them, but it's not one that I enjoy.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

MoTheMan said:


> OpusX.
> AF Anejo.
> u :BS :fu
> 
> The rest of the AF lines, I'm all for.


Different tastes I guess, I like the Opus but think they are far too overpriced to mess with more than once or twice a year, also like the Hemmingway's I've tried, but the regular AF line I think falls short of being worth the price they demand. I've always thought they survive on name alone (JMHO). The "Between The Lines" was a big letdown for me.


----------



## CDP II (Dec 30, 2004)

SLR all the ones i have were just nasty to me, and just two days ago I had a Fonseca Colorado, had a light reddish brown color to it, It was given to me at a cigar tasting event at Bon Ton Roule, I let it sit in the humi for about three weeks to stabilize and decided to try it. It is now two strikes for Fonseca, that Colorado tasted awful, couldn't even get an inch done. Thankfully it was free.


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm with ya on the fonseca. I haven't had too many cigars that made me want to gag, but Fonseca is one of them. The other was a LFD Maduro.



CDP II said:


> SLR all the ones i have were just nasty to me, and just two days ago I had a Fonseca Colorado, had a light reddish brown color to it, It was given to me at a cigar tasting event at Bon Ton Roule, I let it sit in the humi for about three weeks to stabilize and decided to try it. It is now two strikes for Fonseca, that Colorado tasted awful, couldn't even get an inch done. Thankfully it was free.


----------



## Uniputt (Nov 23, 2004)

magno said:


> I haven't been able to look at a Don Diego without laughing since I met Myriam Gonzalez at a "Playboy by Don Diego" promotional event.
> 
> But man, she puts Uniputt to shame


HUH??? What'd I do???

(By the way....Uniputt is a dude....!!! So she may put Uniputt's avatar to shame, but not Uniputt!!!) :r


----------



## The Dutch (Apr 5, 2004)

I have tried and tried, but I just can't get into the PAM's, PAN's and Opus X's. There are so many (IMHO) better and cheaper snokes out there.
Having said that, I still have several stashed away waiting for a miraculous transformation.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Uniputt said:


> HUH??? What'd I do???
> 
> (By the way....Uniputt is a dude....!!! So she may put Uniputt's avatar to shame, but not Uniputt!!!) :r


You mean those are not yours? Oh man!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I hate vegetal tasting cigars. Had a nasty weedy taste in a pair of Gurhkas that I smoked ... got about 1/2 inch max...couldn't take it. Dunno which line, master select maybe. I'll never touch another. Has the same thing in a few Bauzas. You can never tell with just one cigar, I cut open a Puros Indios one day and found some nylon bailing twine inside, I imagine that would have smoked like hell. Had a nasty bitter taste in a few, worst was a Fuente Rothschild ... absolutely horrible. I'd not want to try another. Oh, a pair of Flor de Caneys impressed me with their nasty bitterness. Txmatt says they need a bit of age .. well somebody else is going to waste humidor space on them, won't be me, but then again, nobody would rank them a "premium" buwahahahahahaha.

The more I smoke ISOM Cohibas, the less I like them. I'd rather a box of LGCR5s than COROs - better flavor. Sacrilege, I know.


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

SeanGAR said:


> I hate vegetal tasting cigars. Had a nasty weedy taste in a pair of Gurhkas that I smoked ... got about 1/2 inch max...couldn't take it. Dunno which line, master select maybe. I'll never touch another. Has the same thing in a few Bauzas. You can never tell with just one cigar, I cut open a Puros Indios one day and found some nylon bailing twine inside, I imagine that would have smoked like hell. Had a nasty bitter taste in a few, worst was a Fuente Rothschild ... absolutely horrible. I'd not want to try another. Oh, a pair of Flor de Caneys impressed me with their nasty bitterness. Txmatt says they need a bit of age .. well somebody else is going to waste humidor space on them, won't be me, but then again, nobody would rank them a "premium" buwahahahahahaha.


Haven't smoked a Gurkha but bought a bundle of Sherpa Mistic Dos Cappas and found them terribly bland. Got em' resting hoping that some flavor develops.


----------



## kscotty (Aug 28, 2003)

OK...this may be heresy, but here goes: most of the AF line. I have never had one that I thought "wow, I have to get a box of these!"....

I will duck now to avoid the rocks that will no doubt come my way from the neverending flow of AF fanatics...


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> I hate vegetal tasting cigars. Had a nasty weedy taste in a pair of Gurhkas that I smoked ... got about 1/2 inch max...couldn't take it. Dunno which line, master select maybe. I'll never touch another. Has the same thing in a few Bauzas. You can never tell with just one cigar, I cut open a Puros Indios one day and found some nylon bailing twine inside, I imagine that would have smoked like hell. Had a nasty bitter taste in a few, worst was a Fuente Rothschild ... absolutely horrible. I'd not want to try another. Oh, a pair of Flor de Caneys impressed me with their nasty bitterness. Txmatt says they need a bit of age .. well somebody else is going to waste humidor space on them, won't be me, but then again, nobody would rank them a "premium" buwahahahahahaha.
> 
> The more I smoke ISOM Cohibas, the less I like them. I'd rather a box of LGCR5s than COROs - better flavor. Sacrilege, I know.


I bet they were master select Gurhkas. The few I smoked were like smoking fresh mowed grass on a rainy day mixed with harsh burning dryed out out wood chips that been soaking in mud. The construction was nice though and the burn on the first 2 inches were nice. So the taste doesn't corespond to the out rageous price for them. But then that is my rant for the night. Thanks for listening I will be apearing nighty.


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

The resurrection of a dinosaur...
RAWR


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

CigarHoss said:


> I couldn't agree more. These are not impressive at all.


i wasn't impressed by the 1992 vintage,but the 1990 robusto was a good smoke.

I don't understand why people are willing to pay big$$$$ for anything by lars teten.oh well.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

It's funny, but it really goes to show how individual our tastes are as you guys have mentioned nearly every major premium out there...shows how reviews should be taken with a grain of salt and you need to do your own taste-testing as everyone's taste buds are not the same...I've read some reviews and tasted cigars everyone raves about, and my response was ewwww, what do they see in those? And some I've read reviews on, tasted exactly as the review said they tasted...it's all subjective...


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I have yet to enjoy smoking an Arturo Fuente Hemmingway. I've smoked three different straights and none of them were satisfying. I also did not find the Ashton Virgin Sun Grown to possess any significance.. I suppose thats okay, because it means I can enjoy cheaper smokes just as much.


----------



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

SeanGAR said:


> I hate vegetal tasting cigars. Had a nasty weedy tasting cigars....
> 
> The more I smoke ISOM Cohibas, the less I like them. I'd rather a box of LGCR5s than COROs - better flavor. Sacrilege, I know.


I agree. I think ISOM Cohibas are the most overrated, bitter, grassy, acrid smokes that come out of Cuba.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

This is a good thread for me to find, I thought I was wierd or something. I have not had a La Aroma de Cuba that I could get into, none have made it past the half way point. I have also not had anything by Fuente that I liked yet, but I haven't tried a whole lot of them. Maybe these will grow on me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the La Aroma de Cubas, especially the Robustos. These can be had for less than $4 a stick, so I'd hardly call them premiums though. To each his own!!

Haven't had a Fuente I haven't liked either...just can't find enough of them at a reasonable price!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I love the La Aroma de Cubas, especially the Robustos. These can be had for less than $4 a stick, so I'd hardly call them premiums


I'm with you on this. These sticks could sell in the $5-6 range and still be worth it.

Tom, how would you compare La Aroma de Cubas to Maria Guerrero?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> I'm with you on this. These sticks could sell in the $5-6 range and still be worth it.
> 
> Tom, how would you compare La Aroma de Cubas to Maria Guerrero?


I can't Jeff, never had a Maria Guerrero...I'm such a newb, I don't even remember of hearing of them before. If they are similar, let me know and I will give one a try.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

La Aroma de Cuba going for $4/stick on CBid right now.


----------



## Cabo (Sep 8, 2005)

I dont like any Ashton I have tried.


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

I'll put on a helmet, and duck, but here goes . . . . 

I had heard so much about the Padron Anniverseries 1964 (PAN's and PAM's) I wanted to try 'em. Was at my local B&M and enjoying a nice "sit down" with some good guys, and instead of one of my regular smokes I bought a PAN '64. Mistake! In short it was just nasty. Beautiful construction, perfect burn, but tasted like nothing I wanted in my mouth. I stuck it out for about two inches and got rid of that thing. Someone told me I should have picked the maduro (PAM) instead - I don't know, and at those prices I'm not sure if I ever will. Give me my Opus X!


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

Twowheels said:


> I'll put on a helmet, and duck, but here goes . . . .
> 
> I had heard so much about the Padron Anniverseries 1964 (PAN's and PAM's) I wanted to try 'em. Was at my local B&M and enjoying a nice "sit down" with some good guys, and instead of one of my regular smokes I bought a PAN '64. Mistake! In short it was just nasty. Beautiful construction, perfect burn, but tasted like nothing I wanted in my mouth. I stuck it out for about two inches and got rid of that thing. Someone told me I should have picked the maduro (PAM) instead - I don't know, and at those prices I'm not sure if I ever will. Give me my Opus X!


Wow... just wow...
I suggest you enter some sort of witness protection program cuz if i find out who you are....
Oh wow...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

The Zino Platinum line, Hemmi's, and RP 90 and 92's. Underimpressed with all.


----------



## moki (Jan 12, 2004)

Navydoc said:


> Mr Mo.....what's wrong with the Anejo???? Always great construction, easy draw, smooth, rich taste.....unlike the Padron 26's that have uneven burn and a harsh taste...to me anyway.


wow... Padróns burning uneven or being harsh? Never experienced that at all.. quite to the contrary, they have some of the best construction and consistency in the world, IMHO. Taste is very smooth and wonderful, it shouldn't be harsh...


----------



## joesnuff (Jul 2, 2005)

I once had a lars teten cigar that was surprisingly bad. Who would have thought that?


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

I do not know if I would catagorize it as "don't like." However, I have lost a great deal of favor in the OpusX.


----------



## AF MAN (Jul 13, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> OpusX.
> AF Anejo.
> u :BS :fu
> 
> The rest of the AF lines, I'm all for.


I really enjoy both of these cigars but IMHO I don't think they should command the price they do even the supply is somewhat limited


----------



## Twowheels (Sep 12, 2005)

PaulHag said:


> Wow... just wow...
> I suggest you enter some sort of witness protection program cuz if i find out who you are....
> Oh wow...


PaulHag - My name is Floyd Buzzardbreath and I live in a split level Kenmore refrigerator box in midtown New Orleans. Please don't hurt me, I'm so upset and frightened I can't enjoy my aged Swishers or reruns of Petticoat Junction. I'm terribly sorry I thoughtlessly said inappropriate things about a fine cigar. I'll try to find a good support group and seek to redeem my sorry self. I'll be forever grateful for your kind and generous offer to help me. I just should have known better.


----------



## puffmtd (Sep 7, 2005)

Let's see...I haven't found a Perdomo that I like. I bought two Macanudos when I first started smoking and didn't like either one. I've still got a lot of cigars to try.


----------



## awhitaker (Sep 23, 2005)

I've had a couple Rocky Patel sungrowns and just wasn't impresed. I've have a box of Edges though and they're one of my top 5 favorites. I have 5 Opus C Reservas in the humi and had my first one the other day for my birthday. Pre-light smell was super and while the draw, the craftmanship, and everything was superb, the taste didn't blow me over. I liked the taste, I picked up a lot of roasted nuts in the taste but that was about it. The one cigar so far in my new adventures into cigars that has provided the most flavor and the most satisfaction is a Padron 2000 maduro. That cigar was like dessert to me and it was delicious. I've also had the red and blue label Graycliff PGX's and while they were good cigars, they weren't impressive and certainly not worth the money. 

My cigar smoking bar is set at Edge Toro Maduros and Padron 2000 maduros. I compare all other smokes to them. 

Someone mentioned Puros Indios earlier about not liking them, I actually enjoy their taste. It's definitely different and distinctive.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

(909) said:
 

> Don't shoot me, you asked for my opinion so here it goes.
> 
> I don't really care for Padrons in the lower line. I like the 64's and thats about it. I know it's a really popular brand but it just doesn't do anything for me. I'd rather smoke a RyJ Bully or an Aroma de Cuba in the same size anyday.


I completely agree there. Smoking Padrons (other than the anniversaries) leaves my mouth completely dried out like no other cigar I've had yet. And I can't stand that dried out feeling they leave me with. Excellent cigar otherwise in construction and quality but taste is not for me. :2


----------



## cloud of... (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm not suprised to see quite a few people with the same opinion as I about the Opus X and the Anejo. They are nice, but not worth the $. I can get a much better cigar for half the price. Bear in mind, this is all subjective, and if you disagree with me your a dumb fook. Joking of course. When Perdomo first came out they were amazing, now not so much. Quite frankly, the only high dollar cigar that I think is worth the money is the Padron 1926 #9. And the RP Old World Vintage kicks some pretty major ash. By and large my favorite sticks run between 5 and 9 dollars.


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

I had a Padron 4000 and wasn't very impressed. I didn't feel it was worth what I paid. It wasn't horrible, I just wasn't impressed.
I tried a Baccarat and I really didn't like it at all... I'm a fair person, and I'm willing to try another again sometime, but I would need a credible person to vouch for them.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

awhitaker said:


> I've had a couple Rocky Patel sungrowns and just wasn't impresed..


Likewise!! The main reason I dont like them is because you can only smoke them about 1/2 way through before they start tasing really tarry and harsh and like a cheap short filler cigar.. In fact, if you told me that the RP SG was a short filler cigar, I would likely believe it!

"Let's see...I haven't found a Perdomo that I like"

Same here. I dont find many Perdomos to be of quality.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I smoked a Montecristo Afrique Kilimanjaro the other night and it tasted awful to me. I was surprised but it was like smoking a stick of bad after taste. After about an inch and a half I just tossed it. Doubt I'll ever try another one.


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> OpusX.
> AF Anejo.
> u :BS :fu
> 
> The rest of the AF lines, I'm all for.


Same here. Also, the regular Montecristo (DR) line leaves me thinking "WTF?". That's about it for the one's I just plain don't like. Now if the question was "Which cigars are not worth the asking price?", my list would fill the page.


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

I am not a fan of the Torano line. The only exception is the Silver 1959, I like it. The funny thing is that most here like the Torano cigars except for the Silver 1959.


----------



## Beachmarineguy (Sep 10, 2005)

I have to say that the Opus X that I had was the most hyped up talked about cigar and it sucked so bad I thew it away after getting half way through it. I think that the Padron 1964 I had a few days prior was much much better. As for the Torano line, I would say the 1959 silver is the worst I have had and the best being the casa torano.


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

I read lots of rave reviews of the HDM 1066 Excalibur, but it didn't impress me at all. There was just no _there_ there.

(Great thread, btw!)


----------



## Syvman (Sep 7, 2005)

punch said:


> ... Now if the question was "Which cigars are not worth the asking price?", my list would fill the page.


Now THAT is an idea. https://www.cigarforums.net/threads/14172/


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Really interesting how opinions vary so much. Just goes to show how subjective "taste" is. I will add my "don't likes."

Arturo Fuente in general and Opus X specifically. I don't hate the Fuente line, just never had anything from them that has made me say "I need to get another one of these."

As for the Opus X, damn what an hype job these things are. I have had three of them and all were nothing special in taste and subpar in construction. 2 of them had very bad runners that would not quit and one of them had such a tight draw that I felt like I was smoking a pool cue. The taste is subjective but the construction is not. I will say this. I don't think the construction was something that could be common. People paying the kind of money these things cost would not put up with it. I think I might have just got the "bad apple" 3 times in a row. I don't know why people would pay what these things cost. Just leaves me shaking my head.

Lastly, I have found the Ashton line incredibly bland. They have no personality at all. I attend a yearly event that is had Ashton as a sponsor for several years and you could pretty much just take as many Ashtons as you liked. The first year I must have walked out of there with 25 sticks in my tux. The last 2 times, I brought my own sticks and left the Ashtons alone.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

Wow talk about resurrecting the dead! 

Anyway, I recently tried the Carlos Torano Exodus 59 and found it to be horrible. Its beautiful, well constructed, but It just did not agree with my pallet.. yuckkkk


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

:jaw:
This has to be a record for resurrecting old threads. Nearly 6 years?! 

The only bad cigar I've had so early into this hobby is a Macanudo that had literally zero flavor. We couldn't tell if was lit or not, that is how flavorless it was. But, I don't think it counts as being high rated or premium.


----------



## Tan18_01 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> :jaw:
> This has to be a record for resurrecting old threads. Nearly 6 years?!


Haha. It's only 6 years.
If it wasn't necro bumped I would never have read this thread.

Now that I've gone through the whole thread, I'm interested to see if people who posted in 2005 still have the same opinions as they did back then (assuming their still around).


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

ko4000 said:


> Wow talk about resurrecting the dead!
> 
> Anyway, I recently tried the Carlos Torano Exodus 59 and found it to be horrible. Its beautiful, well constructed, but It just did not agree with my pallet.. yuckkkk


Is there some kind of unwritten rule here that one should not comment on threads if the most recent post is older than ?????


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

I would have to say anything RP or Ghurka. I've also lit up some Padrons 64 and Opus at the same time for taste comparison and both times the Padron 64 win hands down.


----------



## GoDucks324 (Dec 25, 2010)

GoDucks324 said:


> I would have to say anything RP or Ghurka. I've also lit up some Padrons 64 and Opus at the same time for taste comparison and both times the Padron 64 win hands down.


Note that the Opus only have had about 3 and 5 months on them. Hoping for a better result in about a year.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

GoDucks324 said:


> Note that the Opus only have had about 3 and 5 months on them. Hoping for a better result in about a year.


For something that runs $25-80 per cigar, it better be aged to perfection before buying.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> For something that runs $25-80 per cigar, it better be aged to perfection before buying.


I think it better to be aged to perfection before retailing or distributing, the responsibility should lie with the producer/retailer, much like the Padron Anniversaries.

Surely a premium price tag should warrant the extra specialist service and attention to detail.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

*Re: High rated premiums you don't like....*



Neuromancer said:


> It's funny, but it really goes to show how individual our tastes are as you guys have mentioned nearly every major premium out there...shows how reviews should be taken with a grain of salt and you need to do your own taste-testing as everyone's taste buds are not the same...I've read some reviews and tasted cigars everyone raves about, and my response was ewwww, what do they see in those? And some I've read reviews on, tasted exactly as the review said they tasted...it's all subjective...


 +1

I bet allot of the people that was giving bad reviews ,was having unstable conditions in their humidor ,keeping your humidor stable ,and at a correct RH% level is important. And don't jugde a cigar ROTT.

A couple that made the (High rated premiums you don't like....) list that ,I don't agree with

Opus X needs lots of rest 
PAM (burn and taste problems ) next time dry box it
Cao Brazil Gol needs a higher RH% Level ,they come with a humipak in the box,leave it in the box
AF anejo (I never had a bad one ,I don't know how to respond to the bad review )


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

castaweb said:


> Is there some kind of unwritten rule here that one should not comment on threads if the most recent post is older than ?????


Not that I know of.


----------



## joay11 (May 20, 2011)

Opus X

Opus X is a decent $8 cigar but the problem is they're $30/piece. For $30 I was expecting total orgasmic experience, not so


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

joay11 said:


> Opus X
> 
> Opus X is a decent $8 cigar but the problem is they're $30/piece. For $30 I was expecting total orgasmic experience, not so


$12-$18 is about the price for a Opus X 
Arturo Fuente Opus X is in stock at Old Virginia Tobacco Company
,you may be able to catch them cheaper at a B&M

Anything over $20 ,they are taking advantage of you


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

castaweb said:


> Is there some kind of unwritten rule here that one should not comment on threads if the most recent post is older than ?????


Thats kind of an unwritten rule on any forum. However, this thread is worth bringing bacK IMO.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> $12-$18 is about the price for a Opus X
> Arturo Fuente Opus X is in stock at Old Virginia Tobacco Company
> ,you may be able to catch them cheaper at a B&M
> 
> Anything over $20 ,they are taking advantage of you


That certainly is a good price for those. The odd thing is that the prices of their Padron 64s are about the same as they are at my B&M which is factoring in a small amount of tax. I wonder why they price their Opus X's so low. Cigar.com sells them for basically double. Good find.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

That's not low ,it's what the price is,in most B&M's,Internet vendors are taking advantage of all the hype


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> Cigar.com is over charging you, try this link
> 
> Arturo Fuente Opus X is in stock at Old Virginia Tobacco Company


I edited my previous post after checking out that link. It seems that their Padron 64 prices are right in line with my B&M, maybe the same could be said for the Opus x. While still pricey, it is much more reasonable than $80 for a damn cigar in a coffin like cigar.com. I have read on here that that site caters to a different crown compared to their sister site, CI.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Cigar Noob said:


> I edited my previous post after checking out that link. It seems that their Padron 64 prices are right in line with my B&M, maybe the same could be said for the Opus x. While still pricey, it is much more reasonable than $80 for a damn cigar in a coffin like cigar.com. I have read on here that that site caters to a different crown compared to their sister site, CI.


Now the Opus X Fuente Charity Box singles and the Lost City singles ,are on a different scale


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

I read in an earlier post that someone bought a PAN at their B&M and it was pretty nasty. I have had the same experience. I bought 2 Padron 1926 #9s at my B&M. And when I got them home and cut them they fell *apart*. like dry saw dust the tobaccos just fell out of both ends of the cigar. 64$ down the drain. So I bought some online and they were most excellent!

I think, sometimes anyway, B&Ms don't care for the cigars as well as we think they do.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

i have had a few PAN 1926 40th anni maduro, while they weren't bad, it wasn't mind blowing either. and at a price tag of $25, i wanted mind blowing.


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thats kind of an unwritten rule on any forum. However, this thread is worth bringing bacK IMO.


What is the rule? You forgot to tell me how old a thread would have to be for it to be considered bad form to post a reply.

I don't really belong to any other forums so I don't know the "unwritten" rules at this point.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

castaweb said:


> What is the rule? You forgot to tell me how old a thread would have to be for it to be considered bad form to post a reply.
> 
> I don't really belong to any other forums so I don't know the "unwritten" rules at this point.


Don't sweat it. Yes it is an unwritten rule. Since it's unwritten there are no real stipulations. Most threads older than a few months are usually left alone. Either way, it isn't something anyone is upset about. It's in good fun. You aren't going to be blackballed or anything. But... you may be required to mail some stogies, as punishment,to those of us that were moderately offended by this thread's resurrection. :spank:

:smoke:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Padilla Dominus. Way too ceadery for me...


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

I have had some bad AVO lounge cigars from a box that I bought


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Don't sweat it. Yes it is an unwritten rule. Since it's unwritten there are no real stipulations. Most threads older than a few months are usually left alone. Either way, it isn't something anyone is upset about. It's in good fun. You aren't going to be blackballed or anything. But... you may be required to mail some stogies, as punishment,to those of us that were moderately offended by this thread's resurrection. :spank:
> 
> :smoke:


Good to know. I didn't think it was too big a deal but it is hard to know the real meaning of things when they are written.

How many Dutch Masters should I send to make ammends? :happy::happy::happy:


----------

